# Phasing



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I saw a thread from November, with a link on phasing, but it was broken.

I have 2 1033's and will be adding a 3rd. 

I've not thought much about phasing the 2 that I have been running.

I either got lucky, or never had occasion to run from one transformer to the other. I suspect that is the case. Usually, stay on one line.

I was thinking of linking all of the "U" posts on all 3 transformers. They are linked on the rails, so why not?

So, how do you phase the transformers?

(I think I'm thanking T Man in advance!)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's the link: http://www.jwtrains.com/Tech Tip_6.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

John,

Good article / link!

Sidenote, following our discussion about LW transformers in another recent thread ...

That link notes that Lionel went a bit crazy with its terminal post labelling on the LW transformer. On the LW, A is common (ground), and U is the output voltage, whereas on most other old-school Lionel transformers U is common (ground), and A is the output voltage.

Clearly, they were out to lunch that day!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, the 1033 is another one where U is the output and A is the common.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

John

Thanks for the link.

It all makes sense to me (except for the terminal labeling).


I'll be in phase soon.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you can come back and phase all of us, I'm always out of phase.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's good to know when a link goes bad.
Nice link John!:thumbsup:


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a great link. I was about to dive into the wonderful world of multi-transformers, and this is a great help. Thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I spend an hour trying to get a remote control track to work, only to find out one of the contact spacers fell out of the button I assumed was good, so I was chasing my tail!


----------

